# Sol Melia Vacation Club, which privileges do transfer on resale?



## abdibile (Feb 22, 2009)

I am interested in buying a Sol Melia Vacation Club (the new SMVC, not he old Melia Vacation Club) membership at Paradisus Palma Real, Domenican Republic (that also exchanges into the Sol Melia resorts on the Canary Islands, Spain)

But the seller is not able to provide the following info:

1) Will the ability to use the SMOptions for Sol Melia internal exchanges transfer on resale?
2) Will the ability to exchange to Sol Melia Hotel points transfer on resale?

Or are these privileges limited to direct buyers from the developer like it is the case for voluntary Starwood resorts and Mariott in terms of hotel points exchange?

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## teamjd (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi Abdibile ,

I own the old Melia Vacation Club in Cancun. When they were trying to switch me over to the new club they sent me a lot of emails. Try sending your questions to this guy...

Ernesto Cisneros
SMVC Direct
International Business Development Manager

USA and Canada 1-866-768-0996
Spain 900-931-768
Mexico 1-883-711-3150
Colombia 1-800-700-1744
Any Other Country 001-407-264-4205
Email: smvcdirect@solmeliavc.com


Its been a while since I tried that email, but they usually responded in one or two days. Good luck. We still really love the place. Its a shame that we can't get back there. Looks like we're gonna have to get rid of it.


----------

